# Strawberry Smoothies!



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

SO. I was wondering if you guys would say that strawberries are a good small treat? Last night, I got one of those wild berry real fruit smoothies at McDonald's. I was playing with her and I dipped my finger in it so she could get a little taste. AND SHE WENT NUTS! I'm so happy because she wouldn't eat any other treat that I have tried giving her (which actually isn't that many yet...). 

My little prickly eater.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think strawberries are ok except that the seeds may be choking hazard, you could try giving some unsweetened strawberry apple sauce or some strawberry baby food. I do not think you should share any more fruit smoothies, I think they probably add dairy and sugar to those things (although I could be wrong) I don't think hedgehogs are supposed to have dairy but I'm not sure and I'm certain that sugar is not good for them. For me I would only give food that I knew for sure what was in it, that means not fast food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with hedgielover - I wouldn't offer any more commercial smoothies as they have a lot of added sugar and whatnot. Regular strawberries are fine as a treat, and if she won't go for those and you want to try smoothies again, I would make your own. I make strawberry smoothies with frozen strawberries, strawberry yogurt, sometimes with a banana added in (which wouldn't hurt either, but might affect her opinion), and honey for the sweetener. As far as I know, all of those things would be fine for a hedgehog, since yogurt is usually fine in small amounts with having good bacteria in it. You could also skip the honey though, if you're just making a little bit of smoothie for her. Just be careful with the cold temp of it as well - I'm not sure how that'd affect her.


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh, yeah, totally! I'll make some strawberry puree and try to sift out the seeds... No more smoothies, for sure! That's why I was asking about strawberries. The yogurt in them probably isn't good. Maybe some day if I ever get a vegan smoothie she can have a little taste. Some day! Yummy, I want one now! :roll:


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

Last night, I bought some strawberries and cut a little piece off. She didn't pay attention to it unless it was in my hands. She licked it a billion times and anointed everywhere!!! It was a spit fest! Too cute. She doesn't like it very much though... Didn't want any tonight. :roll:


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

AvahChampagne said:


> Oh, yeah, totally! I'll make some strawberry puree and try to sift out the seeds...


Instead of sifting, try using a paring knife and when you take off the top - just peel the sides. Then mash with a fork. (Sorry - I'm a chef. Ignore me if I offend anyone - I don't mean to tread on any toes.)

momIImany


----------



## AvahChampagne (Sep 13, 2012)

No, thank you! I love cooking! Great idea! Maybe she will like them chunky. I might eat some. Hahaha.


----------



## accalia_moon (May 14, 2021)

hedgielover said:


> I think strawberries are ok except that the seeds may be choking hazard, you could try giving some unsweetened strawberry apple sauce or some strawberry baby food. I do not think you should share any more fruit smoothies, I think they probably add dairy and sugar to those things (although I could be wrong) I don't think hedgehogs are supposed to have dairy but I'm not sure and I'm certain that sugar is not good for them. For me I would only give food that I knew for sure what was in it, that means not fast food.


hellooooo i have a question, do you thnk i can feed mashed strawberries to my hedgehg? when i tried the first time she just started to spin around idk why. any tips?


----------

